
Going Viral, or Not, in the Milky Way - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/science/coronavirus-space-travel-colonization.html
======
Kaibeezy
Could this pandemic be our Great Filter?

Thanks, NYT, for the lovely space station art.

